# my micra



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a 1994 Nissan Micra 1300 twin cam with:
Janspeed Manifold
Custom Quad exhaust
K & N induction kit
Power Boost Valve
Apexi super afc
R & A rear diffuser
laguna front splitter
front and rear strut bars

etc etc etc


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that is the tiniest car I have ever seen in my life.... ha

wanna post some BIGGER pics


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What country are you from?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

> that is the tiniest car I have ever seen in my life.... ha


Will get some better pics soon




> What country are you from?


England mate


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Nissan should start selling the Micra in the US. Heck, they sell Minis and small Suzukis here and the current Micra is about that size. Especially since the current Sentras are about as big as the old Stanzas. Nissan needs a small car in the market again.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

are gonna fix those pics?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the micra looks pretty cool


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *I think Nissan should start selling the Micra in the US. Heck, they sell Minis and small Suzukis here and the current Micra is about that size. Especially since the current Sentras are about as big as the old Stanzas. Nissan needs a small car in the market again. *


Here, http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17565&highlight=green


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)




----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

That's a bad ass car, I would so drive that


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JustMe said:


> *That's a bad ass car, I would so drive that  *


----------

